# Halloween remake, what do you think?



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

This is another one Im realy looking forward to. After The Devils Rejects I have some pretty good faith that Rob Zombie can pull this off. I belive this guy has eye for making great horror movies with a good style for the classic feel that the older horror movies use to have, like the original The Hills Have Eyes and Last House on the Left. If someone else was remaking this movie I dont think I would realy care, Im just glad he got House of 1000 corpes out of his system. From what I remember I dont think I liked that one.

http://halloween-themovie.com/


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I dunno,... maybe. Going to be tough. Carpenter's Halloween has got to be one of the top ten horror movies ever. I just wonder if Zombie can do a movie with suspense and not just another blood and guts fest???


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

Why remake it at all? The usual reason to remake a movie is because the original was in black and white and flat (1.33) and the producers think that a new version in color and widescreen will update it for new audiences. "King Kong" and "Mutiny on the Bounty" are examples. But the originial "Halloween" was already in wide screen and color and considered a classic. The plot itself wasn't that unique, it was Carpenter's cinematography, music and editing that made it effective. So what else can be done in a new version to possibly improve upon it? It could be more graphic but gore alone isn't necessarily scary unless the movie itself is stylish and the characterization effective to the point where the audience cares about the people.


----------

